# Is it true that Chihuahuas shouldn't eat beef??



## Mizbri (Jun 13, 2012)

The breeder (I use this term loosely, he wasn't so much a breeder as a guy who's dogs kept having puppies) who gave me my Chihuahua from told me to NEVER feed her beef. He said the hormones in beef would make her grow unnaturally. He also told me to limit her food intake to keep her small. Well, I didn't limit her food intake and she is a healthy 8 pound, strong, muscular dog...not a whimpy skeleton like his dogs. Have you heard of this? Not feeding Chihuahuas beef?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

No, that's ridiculous. And if he's deliberately stunting his dogs' growth by withholding food (or by any other means), someone should report him to animal control.


----------



## Mizbri (Jun 13, 2012)

Willowy said:


> No, that's ridiculous. And if he's deliberately stunting his dogs' growth by withholding food (or by any other means), someone should report him to animal control.


Is that what he's doing? Stunting them? Wow! Makes sense why his dogs are so tiny and mine is so strong and robust. Sheesh!


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Really, you should send Animal Control to his place to make sure the dogs are OK --- that is very cruel to do what he says to do.


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

Well, you should limit a Chihuahua's food intake to prevent them from becoming obese. It's pretty sad to see 12+ pounds of dog on a 6 pound frame. That said, you can feed beef or other meat in reasonable quantities and you shouldn't have a problem.

8 pounds is certainly big for a Chihuahua since the breed standard is 6 pounds max. However, there are some pure bred Chis that don't meet the standard due to 'bad' genetics and sometimes mixes that will be bigger. Our pup is 6 months old and she's 7.5 pounds. Since she was a rescue we don't know her background but she may be a Chi and Italian Greyhound mix, given her thin and athletic physique.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

My dog is a Chi mix and she eats beef... She's very healthy and muscular even.


----------



## Mizbri (Jun 13, 2012)

bgmacaw said:


> Well, you should limit a Chihuahua's food intake to prevent them from becoming obese. It's pretty sad to see 12+ pounds of dog on a 6 pound frame. That said, you can feed beef or other meat in reasonable quantities and you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> 8 pounds is certainly big for a Chihuahua since the breed standard is 6 pounds max. However, there are some pure bred Chis that don't meet the standard due to 'bad' genetics and sometimes mixes that will be bigger. Our pup is 6 months old and she's 7.5 pounds. Since she was a rescue we don't know her background but she may be a Chi and Italian Greyhound mix, given her thin and athletic physique.


Yes, I wasn't looking for a champion dog, just a cuddle buddy. Her genetics are pretty much all over the map, she's pure Chi as far as I know, just a big girl. Her mother was quite large too.


----------

